# Can Anyone Compare Behringer Equalizers?



## robwi (Jan 23, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with both the DCX2496 Ultra-Drive Pro and the DEQ2496 Ultra-Curve Pro Mastering Processor ? I have had the Ultra-Drive pro as an Electronic Crossover for the Newform Research speakers according to the manufacturer's instructions, for about ten years. I was using a Meridian 518 Digital Audio Processor as a preamp.

I just added the Oppo 95 as a CD player source, and a Volume Control.

I would like to analyze my listening room and equalize my system as a baseline, at least. I just came across the Behringer DEQ2496 Ultra-Curve Pro Mastering Processor, and it seems that this unit has a microphone, and can analyze my room, and make the adjustments automatically. Is this true? Any comments on this unit?

And it seems that it can do everything the DCX2496 Ultra Drive can do, so I could remove it from my system? Thanks, I came across this site while looking for tools, software, or CD s to Equalize my system/room. Thanks, Rob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Rob, welcome to the Shack!
Behringer is not known for making high quality EQs, they tend to be noisy and some even say that they collapse the imaging in a stereo mix. What is it your using for a receiver or pre Pro now?


----------



## robwi (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Tony, right now the volume control on the remote for the Oppo 95 works ok for a volume control. So I don't need a pre-amp. There are gain controls on the Behringer for both inputs and outputs. My setup is Oppo 95, Behringer DCX2496, Emotiva XPA-5, Newform Research speakers. I was using a Meridian 518 processor before I added the Oppo 95. I need one of the Behringers in my system, its a long story.. Thanks, Rob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I understand, depending on what you need the Beringers for and how much your willing to spend you might find that getting rid of it and purchasing a receiver and use it as a pre pro like the Onkyo 709 for $429 would yield you far better results. 
It has Audyssey MultEQ® XT auto room correction that uses a mic thats supplied and is far better in my opinion.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey robwi,

Not sure why you need the DEQ for equalization when you already have the DCX, I assume for its measurement functions? 

If so I can save you the expense. The DEQ’s doesn’t come with a dedicated calibrated mic like a good-quality RTA should, which severely limits its effectiveness as a room measurement tool (as explained here). You have to buy the owner's-manual-recommended ECM800 mic off the shelf. The problem with that is, there is a lot of variation in response from one ECM sample to the next, you can see from the graph below from our Mic/Meters Downloads Page. Without a properly calibrated mic, you’ll be setting up your equalizer based on inaccurate measurements which of course will give you inaccurate equalization. I’m sure you don’t want that!

For about half the price of the DEQ you could get yourself set up with REW and use it to equalize your DCX. That makes a lot more sense to me; there are a lot of people using the DCX in their systems that can attest to its sound quality. I can’t say I’ve ever heard anything about the DEQ in that regard, one way or the other. So you’d be rolling the dice with that one.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Wayne,
Is that your graph, or did you get it from Cross-Spectrum? I have a cal file for my ECM8000 from them. I'll add it to the data, if you want.

As to the original poster: I have used the DCX and liked it for prototyping work for passive crossovers (borrowed it from a friend). I didn't have trouble with the imaging, but the overall sound was a bit noisy (confirmed when I took it out of the system). If EQ is all you need, I agree with the thought of going with one of the newer receivers with Audyssey.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Anthony,




Anthony said:


> Wayne,
> Is that your graph, or did you get it from Cross-Spectrum?


 It’s Cross Spectrum's, from our Mic/Meters Downloads Page. 




> I have a cal file for my ECM8000 from them. I'll add it to the data, if you want.


Sorry, not getting what you mean by that...




> As to the original poster: I have used the DCX... the overall sound was a bit noisy (confirmed when I took it out of the system). If EQ is all you need, I agree with the thought of going with one of the newer receivers with Audyssey.


Or maybe a better equalizer.  But in fairness, I've seen the back-and-forth on the topic of noisy DCXs, with those claiming it's dead silent saying those who say it's noisy simply haven't adjusted it properly. I can't verify that one way or the other, but I believe the DCX does have both input and output gain settings? If so, that could certainly cause noise if not set properly.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I meant if you were keeping a spreadsheet / graph of everyone's cal file, I'd send mine to you. But it looks like Cross-Spectrum is doing that already.

Sorry to get off topic.


----------

